
CircleCI 2.0 - symbolepro
https://twitter.com/circleci/status/884808754885050372
======
heja_bruh
> Too bad no good examples for C / C++ projects in Circle CI 2.0. Barrier to
> entry too high compared to Travis CI.

Hahaha, just stop using C/C++. It's 2017 for god sake why do you want to write
inefficient, memory-unsafe, non-scaling softwares when you can avoid all
these?

